# Peeeeeeeeed, OMG



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Morning. 
Just looking for your thoughts. 
Tilly is 10months on 25th of July. 
I would class her as toilet trained for the last 5months. 
However she was upstairs last night with my boyfriend and he went to the shower. She came down to me but I thought nothing of it. 
When I went upstairs a few mins later she was after peeing on the top of the landing. 
I'm hoping it was a accident and she was caught short. 

What do you think? 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

There was a thread on another CP forum where quite a few of our supposedly house trained poos had wee'd indoors over the past week or so....possibly a mixute of age/weather!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted did just the one wee in the house after he was house trained when he was about 7 months old.
I consulted my 'Perfect Puppy' and they said that sometimes it could be due to a change in their routine/household routine.
I took that as being the case, as I'd been in hospital after an operation and it was my second day back home - I think he just got himself in a tiss.
May not be the case at all for you - but just thought it worth a mention.
Fingers and legs crossed it was a one off


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Do u know what ye hot the nail on the head. I was in hols for a week and I'm I'm only home since Sunday night. Yesterday would only make me home 2days. 
Awh a pee to say she missed me.
How sweet tilly. Lol


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly had one day about 9 months old where she did it in the house. Strange. Not done it since.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> Do u know what ye hot the nail on the head. I was in hols for a week and I'm I'm only home since Sunday night. Yesterday would only make me home 2days.
> Awh a pee to say she missed me.
> How sweet tilly. Lol
> 
> ...


There you go - she just wanted to let you know how special you are to her


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well...... I dropped Madeleine (daughter) and friend off at 10pm to go clubbing on Saturday and when I came home Beau needed to go out for a wee. When I let her in she was covered in poo so I bathed her and then wrapped her in my lovely fluffy blanket as she was shivering and I felt sorry for her. When she was properly dry I went to lock doors etc and she ran into my bedroom and weed all over my king sized quilt  I was up until gone 1 am washing the quilt, cover etc!!! I think she was doing it as a pay back for bathing her so late at night as she quite liked the smell of eau de poo  x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Not funny when they pee on your bed, but a very amusing thread all the same


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol at the stories. I think I'd freak If she did it on my bed. That's just sweet Nasty. 
As ye would say in uk. "little tinkers" 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How is Tilly now ....is she 100% well again now??


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi colin. 
Ya well I would say 99%. 
She's still as fussy as ever with her eating and I didn't know is it me but she seems to get tired on walks very quick. 
How's Betty's skin?? 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Hi colin.
> Ya well I would say 99%.
> She's still as fussy as ever with her eating and I didn't know is it me but she seems to get tired on walks very quick.
> How's Betty's skin??
> ...


Betty went for her second desensitising jab last night so still very early day as it can take up to a year to see any results....we had to learn how to inject her oursleves On the plus side the vet said her ears were only slightly inflamed and overall her skin is not too pink...so could be much worse....at training the other night there was a poor Westie with bald feet and tail where he chews so much...hope Betty never get that bad xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

God that's so bad Colin. Really hope you see signs of relief soon. 
Tilly is by no means that bad. Just a but of itching. She does it with her teeth which makes me think that's what's causing her Matt's at the mo. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

She done it again?????? 

Had her friend marley here for the day. 
They spent 4hours solid playing and slept for 2 and then had another hour and a half of play. 
Marley went home we continued our usual routine. 
I put a towel at the end of the bed which Tilly lies on. Went in to brush my teeth and when I came back she had peed on the towel???? (which she has never done) 


Is it a coincidence??



Jeanie x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie did it on tuesday! I couldn't believe it, I was sure it would have been Poppy, but she was dry and Izzie wasn't, I was shocked, but she hasn't done it for well over a year, so I just let it go as an accident, must be something going on this week?


----------

